# Trailer bike query.



## yorkyram1 (19 Nov 2021)

Hi everyone... newby here...i wonder if anyone can advise me on towing a tagalong bike which i have just bought for my 5 year old grand daughter. I haven't received it yet but when i do here's my query...i have an E-bike and wondered if it would be ok to tow her with it?..i don't intend to go any faster than i would on a pushbike for obvious safety reasons but wondered what advise anyone could give me regarding this idea?...many thanks.. Nigel.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Nov 2021)

Never towed a child, but tow a trailer, best add on is a mirror in your case to see your grand daughter is OK


----------



## yorkyram1 (19 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Never towed a child, but tow a trailer, best add on is a mirror in your case to see your grand daughter is OK


Thanks for your advise...a good idea..


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2021)

Is your ebike hub drive? If so, fitting an axle mounted trailer is difficult as the rear axle locks into keyways in the rear dropouts. You really don't want anything else clamping under the nuts at that critical join, lots of scope for expensive damage if the axle isn't properly tight.

A seat post hitch type trailer, or an ebike with mid drive should be fine.


----------



## yorkyram1 (23 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Is your ebike hub drive? If so, fitting an axle mounted trailer is difficult as the rear axle locks into keyways in the rear dropouts. You really don't want anything else clamping under the nuts at that critical join, lots of scope for expensive damage if the axle isn't properly tight.
> 
> A seat post hitch type trailer, or an ebike with mid drive should be fine.


Hi Drago...thanks for your reply...im'e not really up on what's on my E-bike but if it helps i can tell you it's an ecobike elegance 36 model...any more advise for me would be much appreciated...regards Nigel.


----------



## Sixmile (1 Feb 2022)

I have ridden a few ebikes and have towed a few kids but never together. One thing I instantly thought with ebikes is the instant torque. I find coming out of junctions takes a little more thought as ebikes, depending on the setting, can pull you up to speed quickly with a jolt. A kid behind you on a wee bike mightn't be holding on if you've been sitting stationary for a few seconds or more. The concentration span of a 5 year old is limited so I'd certainly stay off the main roads until you've both gotten used to the idea and the little one is sure of what they have to do to stay safe.


----------

